# Marinette



## Love.Bunny.Marinette (Apr 24, 2019)

The beautiful Marinette was very photographic last night. I took these just before bed time. She got a new toy she loved and munched down most of her salad then needed a little rest.


----------



## Imbrium (Apr 24, 2019)

She sure makes some hilarious faces! The expressions remind me of my own lionhead - sweet but opinionated little Nala.


----------

